# music external hard drive



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

I recently bought an external hard drive to store my music on. I have a collection of over 500 vinyl records. How do I transfer files from Windows MediaPlayer to the external hadr drive??


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Open your music folders, select the files, drag them with a right mouse click to the external drive folder. Release the button and choose either Copy or Move.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks, I tried dragging the files like you said, but it didn't work. I then was able to move the file using the Audio Converter feature of WMP. The problem there is that does not transfer all the info, and I have to manually re-enter all the song titles. All in all this is turning out to be WAY more hassle that it's worth.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If you have a large music collection you'd be better off using MediaMonkey than WMP. Move the files over to the external hard drive (or maybe you should copy them so you have a backup), then drag-and-drop them into MediaMonkey.

If the music files are Mp3's and properly tagged you shouldn't have to re-enter any data.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, but it's become clear to me that I'm in WAY over my head on this, and in all likelyhood I am going to return the external hard drive and simply listen to my music the old fashioned way. Moving my music on an external hard drive shouldn't be any more difficult that copying a photograph to a cd, which is something I've done often. Apparently the makers of my external hard drive have yet to understand that there is money to be made by making their product accessible to normal users like me.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I would still keep the drive to backup your files, hard drives have been known to fail.

As you say copying the files is the easy part. I think the problems you're having are with WMP.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually I did try using WinAmp and Songbird, and had the same problem, so I don't really WMP is the problem. The problems are, first, when I plug in the ext. hard drive any music files on it are automatcally dumped on to the my internal hard drive; and two when I transfer files the song titles do not transfer meaning I'll have go through the hassle of re-entering them. I'm sure there's an easier way, but only if the user already has a computer science degree.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There's no magic involved with an external hard drive. It's just the same as your internal hard drive. You get files on it by copying files there using Windows Explorer. It sounds like you're complicating the issue by trying to copy some type of media library which is a completely separate process.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

So now I'm supposed to Windows Explorer? Isn't that what I use to go on the Internet? I don't use Windows Explorer to copy files to a cd or a flashdrive. I honestly have absolutely no idea how to do what to you is something very simple. Therein lies my problem. So how do I copy these files to the external hard drive using Windows Explorer??


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Copying files, no matter what kind, is as simple as dragging and dropping in Windows Explorer. There is no need for anything else, and you do not need to use WMP or any other program to do it. It is the same process as just copying to another folder, which is what it actually is, anyway.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

Evandil. Ok I plugged in the Ext. hard drive, opened it with Windows Explorer. Then I went to WMP highlighted a file, right clicked, dragged it to Windows Explorer, and dropped it. Nothing happened, the file did NOT appear in Windows Explorer. You say I don't need to use WMP, then what do I use? WMP is where the file is.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You don't use Windows Media Player. You open two Windows Explorer windows (you're confusing Windows Explorer with _Internet_ Explorer, the web browser). One window is opened to folder where your music is stored. The other is opened to the external hard drive. Once you have the two windows open, you drag and drop files from one window to the other.

The files are not *in* Windows Media Player. WMP is only used to display them in a certain manner and play them. The actual music files themselves are stored in a folder on your hard drive in some location like C:\Documents and Settings\strobes\My Music\.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks very much for your efforts to help me with this. The reason I was hoping to drag file directly from WMP is because that's where they're organized. I have been able to transfer the file from My Music to the ext. hard drive. The problem with that is that any music I've recorded from vinyl records are not labeled in My Music like they are in WMP. Why don't the files appear in My Music like they do in WMP? It seems to mw that when I type in song titles in WMP they should be transfered straight to My Music as I typed them in. 

When I record a vinyl record (I use Magix), I have to export it to WMP, and then type in all the song titles. Naturally, I assumed that my typed-in song titles would show up, and be indentified as such on my internal hard drive. The music I've recorded myself appears as a mess of unidentified songs in My Music, (something like bonnie raitt 01, etc) rather that the actual song title I typed in on WMP. Going through and re-typing ALL those song titles is way more work than it's worth. And since the titles already exist on my computer (on WMP) then logic dictates that I should be able to transfer those existing titles to my external hard drive. (But then again what does logic have to do with computers, right?)

So unless I can come up with a way to transfer my already indentfied songs to the external hard drive, I'm simply not going to do this. From what you've explained I now believe that I'll have to literally go back to the beginning and re-record all my records, and re-type in all the song titles in order to properly organize my vinyl collection on my ext. hard drive. And that is just ludicrous!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

All the info regarding your songs is contained in the individual file. Therefore, when you move or copy a file, all the info is intact.
If I follow this correctly, you seem to think Windows Explorer should display the info exactly as WMP does, and that's not the case.
However:
You can change the info displayed in Explorer by changing to Details view and right-clicking the column heading to add additional info such as Artist, Album Title, Year,etc.
The actual transfer is very simple:
Open My Music
Edit
Select All
Cut
Open the External Drive
Create a Folder, such as Music II or something
Open the Folder, select Edit/Paste and sit back until it's done.
Now, add this folder to the folders monitored by WMP:
Tools/Options/Library/Monitor Folders
I, personally wouldn't do this at all, preferring to keep my music om my principal hard drive and using the external for a backup, but I assume you have your reasons.

Billions of people have done this successfully, and you can, too.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Hughv said:


> Billions of people have done this successfully, and you can, too.


:up:

Billions?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry, I meant "Zillions".
Well, how about "Lots and Lots"?
OK, I did it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Zillions sounds about right.

Copying files is, after all, one of the most very basic of computer skills, easily accomplished by any lively 2nd-grader. Even someone being introduced to a new OS for the first time could figure out how to copy files in less than a minute.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Zillions sounds about right.
> 
> Copying files is, after all, one of the most very basic of computer skills, easily accomplished by any lively 2nd-grader. Even someone being introduced to a new OS for the first time could figure out how to copy files in less than a minute.


This could actually be a new topic.
You might be right about the 2d Graders, but the few young people I have dealt with tend to be hopelessly inept. Of course, I'm only dealing with people who have problems, so this is a not a good sample.
I'm 65, and my friends tend to be in the same age bracket, and, trust me, they can't copy files. The very concept confuses and frightens them into quivering masses of jelly. In truth, anything to do with Windows Explorer is completely beyond them, and I have often felt like a failure for being unable to get this knowledge into their brains.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

When it comes to teaching people about computers, I've found that there is no substitute for leaving them alone. Setting up a machine with Returnil Virtual System or something like Deep Freeze and letting them go at it, on their own, knowing that there is absolutely nothing they can do to hurt anything, and that all they need do is reboot to get things back to normal (and erase all their mistakes so no one will ever know), is such a relief that they then experiment and learn what they can and can't do.

No suggestions for specifics, but fear is the chief enemy in this picture. Sometimes it's fear of looking stupid in front of others, too. Or of getting yelled at or criticized. They need to be alone and try things.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

If all the info is intact, why doesn't appear when I copy the file? If it's intact then it must be stored somwhere else, and I lack the computer expertise to go looking for it.

I freely admit that I'm naive when it comes to computers, hence my reasonalbe assumption that copying music files would be about as easy as copying text files.

Furthermore, if I do try your latest advice, and it actually works, I'd still have the problem of having all my music files dumped on to my computer every time I plugged in the ext. hard drive and opened WMP. 

As for why I wanted to store my music on an external hard drive. Well, I have about 570 vinyl albums, which would take up A LOT of space on my hard drive. I, naturally, assumed that it would be best not to clug up my computer with all that music. My vinyl collection adds up to about 400 hours of music. That's a lot of gigabytes!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Windows Media Player reads data from the files in order to display details about the files. What you're seeing in Windows Explorer is just raw data files. Don't change anything there, or you'll end up with an even bigger mess.

If you're looking to *move* your one and only copy of music files to the external hard drive, then you'll need to make some changes in Windows Media Player so it rebuilds the library information or whatever else it needs to do (I don't use WMP) to recognize that the data has moved to another location.

I have no idea what you mean by your statement "I'd still have the problem of having all my music files dumped on to my computer every time I plugged in the ext. hard drive and opened WMP". Moving data is a one-time thing. The data isn't "dumped" anywhere every time the drive is connected.

Seriously, I'm at a loss as to how to explain this any simpler.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

Whenever I copied files to the EHD, those files are on both the EHD and my internal hard drive. When I plug in the EHD and open WMP, the copied file from the EHD is automatically added to the internal hard drive, leaving me with 2 of the same item on the internal hard drive. Trust me it happens. I, too, am at a lose to explain this any simpler


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That's happening because Windows Media Player is configured to automatically import media files from removable drives. You can configure WMP to not do that.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

I have no doubt that you're right, but I just looked in WMP, checking all the tabs, file, view, play, and tools, and saw nothing that would even vaguely imply "import media settings". I'm sure such a setting exists, but where?

Either way I'm done with this whole business, I've decide to return the external hard drive and move on with my life. The thing is that computer experts are so skilled at using these machines that they just know how to do things without encountering the kinds of problems that us normal people encounter, and so you have no idea what's wrong because either you never experienced it, or you were able to fix it with nary a second thought.

Thanks all the same for your efforts in helping me.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Tools/Options/Library
"Retrieve Info from the internet"
I never heard of an option to copy filed as you suggest, and I can't find one.
To the OP:As you've been told, these files only exist in one place, unless you "Copy" instead of "Cut".
You're giving up too easily.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

I still don't know what you mean. Are you saying that if I click "Retrieve Info from the internet", the files form the external hard drive won't be automatically added to WMP?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

FILES FROM THE EXTERNAL HD ARE NEVER, NEVER, NEVER ADDED TO THE INTERNAL HARD DRIVE! (Unless you tell it to.)
(Caps for emphasis).
The CD database contains info(Track name, artist, album, etc.) about almost all CDs that doesn't exist on the CD itself. I'm not sure how it handles LPs, but you could check to find out
This is not rocket science. WMP just makes lists, like all media players. It doesn't copy anything. When you open WMP, all you're seeing is a list of what's available. Can't be clearer than that.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

Dude. I'm telling you, when I open WMP with the external hard drive plugged in the files are automatically added to WMP WITHOUT ME TELLING IT TO!!!! Do you really think I'd lie about something like thatt??? 

So if WMP is set to automatically add file from another device, then I need to find out how change that. So far no one here has been able to tell me how to set it up so it won't do that!!!!!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Which version of WMP do you have?

Look in Options > Library tab. There's an option called "Monitor Folders". When a file is added to a monitored folder it's automatically added to the WMP library. You should turn off monitor folders. How to do that depends on which version of WMP you have.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

I have WMP version 10. In the Monitor Folders section I don't see any way to turn off Monitor Folders. There's a window with several folders listed in it. And there is an "Add" button on the right side, alnog with a "Remove" button that is grayed-out. There are also "Ok" and "Cancel" buttons at the bottom of the Montor Folders window.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Select each folder and click on remove until all the folders are gone.

Here's some good info on cleaning up the library http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/mediaadvice/0089.mspx


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

"Monitor Folders" just means that WMP adds the file info to its library. The actual file remains exactly where it is. 
BUT: If you have a file on the EHD AND the same file on your IHD it will show up twice, because, in fact it exists twice.
If the situation is that you have a copy of your files on the EHD and you're monitoring your EHD:
Look under "Monitor Folders/Advanced Options" to remove the EHD folder from monitoring.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

There is no "Monitor Folders/Advanced Options" feature under the library tab in my WMP.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What version of Windows Media Player are you using?


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

MediaPlayer 10


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What do you see when you click "Monitor Folders"?
Look at the bottom left of that screen.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

There is nothing at the bottom left of that screen. There is the "Add" and "Remove" buttons the the right of the window, and the "Ok" and Cancel" buttons at the lower right.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What folders are being monitored? The Add/Remove dialog will remove any duplicated folders.


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

There are no folders being monitored, I already removed them as per "stantley's" instructions in an earlier post.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

What version of windows are you using. It is possible that when you first set up your EHD that you told windows to use WMP as the default program to open the folders. (you can do that with Vista).


----------



## strobes (Aug 7, 2009)

I have Windows XP


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

strobes said:


> There are no folders being monitored, I already removed them as per "stantley's" instructions in an earlier post.


I believe you don't have a choice about monitoring personal folders,so at Least My Music and My Videos are being monitored.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Hughv said:


> I believe you don't have a choice about monitoring personal folders,so at Least My Music and My Videos are being monitored.


With WMP 11 you can set it to ignore all folders except for one, the rip folder. Then you can change the rip folder to be an empty folder.

But with WMP 10 you can remove all folders so it doesn't monitor any folders.

strobes, what you should do now is rebuild the WMP library. Go into the library and delete everything. It will give you the options "Only delete from Library" (the default) or "Also delete the music file". Make sure it's set to "Only delete from Library".

Put the files on the external drive where you want keep them. Open WMP, select the main music folder on the external drive with Windows Explorer, then drag-and-drop the folder into the WMP library. That will add all the files back in and rebuild the library.


----------

